# 2005 rear end issues



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 05 m6. When I am in 1st or reverse and ease into the throttle I get a noticeable "clunk" from the rear. When it does that I get a "low traction" warning on my dasheen though my wheels aren't slipping. Is it a CV problem? Or has anyone had this before? I searched buy came up dry.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I kinda have a similar problem on my 04. it does that but it also makes a loud 'thunk' noise any time the tires break free. It was on the list today and the drivers drive shaft was really compared to the passenger which was really tight. Im thinking that could be it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Have you ever changed your diff fluid before?

You would be amazed at how big a difference putting the right amount, type, and FM can do.

I didn't have any CELs on when my started clunking bad like it was gonna fall off. But a fluid change later and it was like new.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Fluid change to Torco RGO with FM made a huge difference. If your car is an M6, trans fluid change makes a difference as well.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got oil changed today and my diff and coolant fluid were starting to sludge. I noticed a difference after replacing both (but particularly the diff fluid). I hate to keep harping one the "suspension thing", but after I took care of my suspension, the "clunking" and "back end drop" was all but eliminated.

Don't worry about transmission noise, though. The Tremics are noisy as hell...but that's normal.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I found out part of my problem is that the drivers side axle is looks compared to the passenger side one.


----------

